

37 Signals Valuation Tops 100 Billion Dollars - jonpaul
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1941

======
chrisbolt
[2009]

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=841806>

~~~
jonpaul
Hmm, I thought it was fitting to revisit the issue considering that Zuckerberg
is 'worth' more than Steve Jobs.

------
mcknz
yeah it's old, but still hilarious. I'd argue it's 37signal's best work to
date.

------
jchonphoenix
LOL: Enough said.

